
Show HN: Luna Delivery – night packages for London - evertonfuller
Hi guys. We just launched last week in London, been pretty crazy so far.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;LunaDel.com&#x2F;<p>Just wanted to get feedback re our front page and if there is anyone out there who has experience with logistics or similar services? Could use some help and just to chat with those in the industry.<p>Working with a great team sourced from the Freelancer thread on here. It&#x27;s a really great source of talent. Especially for us here in London, UK.<p>If there&#x27;s anyone of you in London who want to meetup or if you use the service, would love to hear your thoughts. Just mail me: lm@lunadel.com<p>Thanks
======
jaksmit
Um, are you associated with [https://angel.co/luna](https://angel.co/luna) /
[https://www.useluna.com/](https://www.useluna.com/) ?

Because if not, it's usually customary to at least use a different company
name before cloning a US startup and launching it for a European market.

~~~
kine
No. He's not. Our lawyers will be in contact

~~~
jeza
Do you own a trademark in Europe? Your lawyers won't necessarily be much help
if not.

~~~
jaksmit
@jeza the company is in the UK; in the UK you don't have to register a
trademark as there is support for unregistered trademarks. The law is called
"passing off" and looks to protect instances where a product or service could
easily be confused with another :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off)

I previously had to take somebody to England's High Court for exactly this

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I live in London. Will the company called Luna deliver to me from San
Francisco? If not, how am I going to get the two confused, and how are they
dealing in remotely the same market?

------
jnardiello
Have you considered adding an online business service that allows them to
offer their customers evening delivery? (they ship to you - you ship to the
customer)

Some kind of partnership i guess. Nice idea. The website looks good, i'd just
reduce a bit content fonts, should be a bit smaller than main header.

~~~
evertonfuller
Yes, we have a contact for partnerships on the site. But haven't pushed an
actual dedicated business page on the site yet as we believe in getting a
larger customer base first before hitting retailers? Or is there thinking that
retailers would be interested in being able to offer the service to their
customers, without care to our actual numbers?

------
johns
Copying another startup's idea is lame, but fine, you're just unoriginal.
Copying another startup's idea AND name? You're disgusting.

------
scotthtaylor
So you've pretty much just ripped off Luna?

~~~
kolev
UseLuna.com isn't one of those popular services that everybody's heard of,
plus, "luna", meaning "moon", is what many would pick for an overnight
delivery service. Don't rush the accusations without putting some thought into
it!

~~~
wlievens
Even if it's accidental - why didn't they at least google their name idea?

~~~
kolev
I just did - UseLuna.com doesn't show up. If you google from UK, I'm sure you
won't see it even with the right terms. All this hostility from the US company
is totally unnecessary! Why not try to handle this in a friendly manner first,
and then, if it didn't work, go nuclear? Litigation is the worst side of the
US and trips over any desire to innovate and start any business here! This
country has the highest number of lawyers per capita, and their high costs are
embedded in every pricing model - it's crazy!

------
dirkdk
Wow, nice ripoff. Making me as a European really proud.

------
rahimnathwani
evertonfuller and kine were the only people to respond to the person selling
the domain parcelhere.com:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7072450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7072450)

The WHOIS shows it's still owned by shawnk.

------
oneeyedpigeon
I hope you're not forcing that nice young lady to deliver packages on the
wintry streets of London, at midnight, wearing as little as she is in that
photo!

------
elemeno
The website is nice, but I'm not sure that the business model is sound.

This is for two different reasons -

1) If there was a solid business case for making deliveries between 6pm and
10pm (reasonable after-work hours), why aren't delivery companies already
doing so? If there was a case for it, I'm sure they'd happily do it and charge
extra for it - just like many of them charge extra to guarantee delivery
before a certain time in the morning.

1.1) Is missed deliveries really that big of a problem? Anecdotally, I order a
lot of things online for delivery - to the extent that I managed to make over
190 orders on Amazon alone in one year. In the past two years or so, I've had
less than a dozen parcels that couldn't be delivered on the first or second
try. I live in a building with six other apartments - it's rare that someone
isn't around to sign for a package.

2) There's an increasing number of shops that offer a locker service like
Amazon Locker Service. Since this doesn't cost me anything extra, other than
the time taken to pick up the parcel, what's the incentive to use a service
like yours?

~~~
10feet
1) I guess we shouldn't try to implement anything, because if it was a viable
business model, someone would have already done it, right? You can used this
argument against anything.

This is the perfect time for people who actually work, so most people with a
disposable income.

~~~
elemeno
Not at all.

However if you're going to enter a market that already has multiple players
and can be assumed to be competitive then surely it's important to understand
why your competitors aren't doing whatever your idea is as it's likely to
suggest if your idea might not be feasible, or profitable, or if there's
another issue that might get in the way that you don't know about yet. Of
course on the other hand it might tell you why it's not a good idea for them,
but is a good idea for you - they might be burdened with legacy systems that
would need to be rewritten to deal with deliveries after 5pm. They might have
employee contracts which are hard to renegotiate. They might have hubs that
are too far away from their delivery sites to make a shorter delivery run
profitable after employee time and fuel costs are taken into account. But
unless you're willing to ask the question, you're not going to know are you.

